# FSU Admissions



## Smit-Dawg (Aug 9, 2004)

I am just trying to clear something up.  For FSU's Film program, do you have to apply by December of your freshman year at FSU?  If that's right, why would I want to enter college at FSU as a freshman without knowing whether or not I would be accepted into the Film School?


----------



## Smit-Dawg (Aug 9, 2004)

I am just trying to clear something up.  For FSU's Film program, do you have to apply by December of your freshman year at FSU?  If that's right, why would I want to enter college at FSU as a freshman without knowing whether or not I would be accepted into the Film School?


----------



## uberLC (Aug 13, 2004)

FSU?


----------



## Smit-Dawg (Aug 13, 2004)

Florida State University


----------



## NotaMono (Aug 13, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Smit-Dawg:
why would I want to enter college at FSU as a freshman without knowing whether or not I would be accepted into the Film School? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That's the risk you take.  If you don't get in, and are hell bent on an undergrad film degree, you can probably transfer elsewhere.  FSU is a pretty good school all around, so you can't lose too badly either way.

Nota "Pre-meds and Engineering majors have had this problem longer than we have" Mono


----------

